
The Christian Withdrawal Experiment - anarbadalov
https://www.theatlantic.com/magazine/archive/2020/01/retreat-christian-soldiers/603043/
======
mikece
"Latin is the only foreign language offered, and teachers favor blackboards
over computers. A classical education, the school believes, is the foundation
of students’ future."

Long before I took an interest in programming and computer languages, I
studied Latin and Spanish in high school and had worked out a grammar for a
language I called "Simplica" which would be roughly based on Latin but purely
phonetic and where all verbs would be regular. I was into language design long
before I ever started applying it to computers.

